# Can you can store bought kielbasa?



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a couple pounds and was wondering if i can can it.my guess is 90 min. at 10 lb.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Yep. It is a hot pack only item and is supposed to be cut into chunks first. 

"cut cased sausage into 3- to 4-inch links. Cook until lightly browned." Can in broth, water or tomato juice.

See: http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_05/ground_chopped.html


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I can kielbasa, brats, franks and link sausage a lot. Just cut them to fit the jar if necessary, pack them into sterile wide mouth jars, 90 mins @ 10 lbs (weighted/sea level) for quarts, 75 mins @ 10 lbs for pints -- no broth, no precooking (unless you want them browned for extra flavor and so they don't stick together). Just like "raw pack" of any other meat.

Here's a good photo editorial on canning bratwurst.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Be forewarned though. Most of the flavor gets cooked out of the sausage and into the liquid (or the liquid that forms with raw pack). I found the sausage to turn out rather bland.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

That's one of the reasons why I prefer raw packing, if you add the small amount of congealed juices and fat from the bottom of the jar when you warm the meat up again, all the flavor is there and the texture is good. When I tried hot pack in broth most of the flavor went out with the broth and the texture was grainy, even if you reheated in a little of the broth.


----------

